# 1 ton dmp bed



## 6040 (Jul 17, 2011)

new to forum, found alot of knowledge help on here hope someone can help me out with my problem. Just bought a 1996 gmc 1 ton dually that had utility body on it, removed bed and ready to install a crysteel 9' dump body on it. dump bed came with scissor type hoist and sub frame, only thing missing is the pump. Believe dump body was of possiably a pto set-up, truck i have is an automatic trans so going with an electris hydraulic set-up. Cylinder looks like a 5" x 20" with 2" piston, and has two ports on it. Is this a double acting cylinder or single? i want to believe a double since it has two ports, but i have heard somtimes could be a vent, plus since i think it was maybe a pto set-up before, it must have been a power up gravity down. Need to purchase electric/hydraulis 12v pump but not sure what i have to order correct pump! Anyone out there have aany experiece with this. thanks for all your help in advance!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

My last two one ton trucks have had electric over hydraulic units on them. Both worked flawlessly. However, if they would have ever had a problem, they would be miserable to get at due to there location in a tray in between the frame rails. Cylinder could be double acting, but not likely. Mine also has 2 hoses but is power up and gravity down. I think pretty much any elec/hydraulic unit will have flow / pressure needed to raise the bed. Mine will dump a full 2.5 ton load in 45 seconds and it is an older unit. As well as I remember any double acting cylinder can be used as a single acting cylinder providing the correct port is used as a vent and sufficient weight is available to compress the cylinder once it has been extended. I would suggest an easy access point to locate the hyd unit, in case of problems.

http://www.splitez.com/hydraulic_DC_pump.html ???


----------



## 6040 (Jul 17, 2011)

hey thanks kubota, so i'm guessing here that even if it was a double acting cylinder i would still be able to just get a power up and gravity down 12v power pack? i called surplus's tech dept and they told me just to "wing it", so much for technical help...


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, any double acting cylinder can be used with power up gravity down.

http://www.splitez.com/hydraulic_DC_pump.html ..... Monarch Electric 3-Way Valve Model, this is the one used with their dump hoist systems. It has the Pump/motor/reservoir. Externally adjustable system relief valve and check valve. 3/8" NPTF outlet port. Suction filter. Large 5-1/2" x 6-1/2" x 19" reservoir 715 In.3 (3 gallon useable). Large dump valve 8 GPM. Control box with 6' cord.

Mine has the dump valve which is cable operated rather than electric operated. Mine looks similar to this model.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

that link to the site has some excellent prices. You should be fine with a power up/gravity down unless you want power down. One of the basic powerpacks should do ya, may as well get the kit with the handheld remote. If you go with gravity down, they sell a plug for the vent, a brass or bronze breather, not too much money.


----------

